# Cold brew



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a 1 kilo bag of Rave Signature Blend roasted around the end of November that I just opened today as I had bought a few bags from my trip to Belgium. As the coffee will be stale by the time I finish the bag I'm considering making a cold brew concentrate that I can enjoy for a longer time. Can you recommend me a method that doesn't require any special equipment? I have a v60, a Clever, and an Aeropress.

Merry Xmas!


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

Heres my recipe:

20g coffee ground a bit finer than drip

200ml water.

Brew at room temp overnight or 12 hours.

Pour into V60 filter.

Can be heated in microwave 1min 600W.

Very tastey and brings out unusual flavours, esespecially in

African beans. Roko mountain is amazing in cold brew.

Cheers


----------

